# Hamilton 6B



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Just been given this by my Dad for Christmas:



















I've done a bit of googling but I don't know a lot about military watches. Any idea what the numbers mean?

Many thanks.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know much about them either, but good on your dad, he's on the ball :thumbsup:

Have a look here - http://corrvintagewatches.com/detail.php?productId=607#


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh my, thanks Faze!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

A very nice gift indeed , there is some info on mod codes at the top of this section that may be useful (link pasted below)? it is indeed an RAF issue , i think the price on the corrvintage link is a bit ambitious personally but a lovely piece and worth a few bob imo

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/18088-mod-codes-on-watches/&do=embed


----------

